# Coloured Snow Foam



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Ok, so last week I got some yellow, blue and red snow foam from Autobrite.

I used the pink stuff yesterday, and have a few issues/questions about it

Firstly, it has stained the drive and the stones where the cars were parked. Can't see it that bad against the tarmac, but he white stones now have a pink car outline on them! Will this eventually wash away?

Also, it seems to leave pink marks all around the car after rinsing, and have to use a bit of elbow grease to shift them during the wash stage. 

I used my normal amount like I do with Auto Rae Chem snow foam. 1" in the bottom of a 1L bottle!

Anyone else had issues?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

The stuff is deadly if it gets on your hands, pretty stubborn to wash off. I soon reverted back to normal - it's a gimmick afterall. Actually I've gone off snowfoam totally in favour of a degreaser through a pump sprayer but that's a different story!

I feel your anguish though. I assume it'll wash away off the stones given some rain and time but if it baked on might be tough to shift.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Cant imagine it would go down too well at a customers house if this happened, whether it will wash away eventually or not.


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

Try moving to a light apc/degreaser.

Much more effecting than snow foam imo. :thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

had some light rain so far!

I know it's a gimmick, but thought I would try it to get some extra "attention" when doin friends and family members cars! However, I shall not be using it on their drives I know that!!!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have pink snowfoam from Autobrite but not the pink coloured stuff if that makes sense. Did not know they did it to be honest.

The stuff I have comes out as white foam and does not leave any residue on car or hard standing. I assume this coloured stuff is new??


----------



## SteveOC (May 26, 2007)

Seriously, are you sure it was actually snow foam that you used?
In the first sentence of your post you say you bought yellow, blue and red snow foam, so where did the pink stuff come from?

I just looked on the website and don't see it listed.

Steve O.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Spoony said:


> The stuff is deadly if it gets on your hands, pretty stubborn to wash off. I soon reverted back to normal - it's a gimmick afterall. Actually I've gone off snowfoam totally in favour of a degreaser through a pump sprayer but that's a different story!


Is this Paul Dalton inspired by any chance?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

It can stain for a couple of weeks depending on surface.

Out side mine (main road) the concrete kerbs are still pink after 2 weeks (very little rain however) but I normally give it a spray of APC at end of wash just to move it on.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I had issues with it staining EVERYTHING. It's a great idea and looks brill, but in use, it's a nightmare IMO.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Spoony said:


> The stuff is deadly if it gets on your hands, pretty stubborn to wash off. I soon reverted back to normal - it's a gimmick afterall. Actually I've gone off snowfoam totally in favour of a degreaser through a pump sprayer but that's a different story!
> 
> I feel your anguish though. I assume it'll wash away off the stones given some rain and time but if it baked on might be tough to shift.


Lol, totally agree! My hands were pink for ages! Esp at the base of my fingernails. They were pink for well over a week after some crazy nail brushing.


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad I read this thread, the coloured foam sounded like a fun gimick. I know now to give it a body swerve :thumb:


----------



## TUS 373 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yes, c'mon. There is no need for coloured snowfoam. Its like some companies had a go at making coloured car tyres because some bright spark thought they could improve on black rubber. 

Swerve that foam like you have never swerved before! Its a gimmick with unwanted side effects.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

To an extent I have to disagree.

Its their for a reason, if used with care and attention (and not on a pebble type drive) its a fantastic marketing tool.

Every time I use it then cars will stop and people will ask what it is and how do they get it.

Now IF I was a business (I am not) then I would use that to generate more work.

Just make sure you clean up the foam afterwards :thumb:

Yes it does stain, but as said, use care and attention.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Perhaps it's an age thing but when I used foam (normal) I couldn't wait to get it over with; I wasn't doing my car to get attention but to get it clean. It didn't really work on the latter.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I can do a 100% touchless wash when using foam. Much less effort than normal washing and safer on the paint.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

matt1263 said:


> To an extent I have to disagree.
> 
> Its their for a reason, if used with care and attention (and not on a pebble type drive) its a fantastic marketing tool.
> 
> ...


I see your point but when you stain your customers drive and there car is still dripping pink marks down it's doors as you can't rinse it out easily, you can't be getting many new customers!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Dipesh said:


> I see your point but when you stain your customers drive and there car is still dripping pink marks down it's doors as you can't rinse it out easily, you can't be getting many new customers!


ah, but when you do the customers' car, you use the ultra rare 'white foam' :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> I see your point but when you stain your customers drive and there car is still dripping pink marks down it's doors as you can't rinse it out easily, you can't be getting many new customers!


Hence my point about care and attention :thumb:

I have it, I use it, so I know about the staining etc, but saying that IF I had customers then I would use BH foam :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Same here, my car is White and it was stained everywhere. In the door shuts, battery tray, just everywhere. It will never go near my cars again! 

It's a bit hard making sure that foam doesn't go in your door shuts though! Lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

I normally use it when the kids are watching (girls) rinse, follow with espuma or bh then rinse again :thumb:

However, I have noticed it has stained the alloys where the paint is missing, so now have pink bits on the spare :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

You've found a place for it! I bet the kids love it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

7 & 4 yrs old, they love it :lol:


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

amiller said:


> I can do a 100% touchless wash when using foam. Much less effort than normal washing and safer on the paint.


I normally do a snow foam with the water from my RO, then a rinse down just before it starts to dry with RO water.

Cleans good enough to have a shiny car after 

All the neighbours wonder how i can leave the car to dry without no spots, lol.


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

I think the pink will go away mate. 

I have some. The snow foam inside the bottle has now changed from pink to clear it did so after probably 4 - 5 months of me having it.


----------

